

Ask HN: Support network using IRC backend - Monotoko

Hello guys,<p>I've decided to open a chat support so people can get personal support with my product (a modest web host that I'm building clients on - a way to get instant help would be good for my existing userbase and new users)<p>I've decided that rather than fork out for some expensive software, or use an unreliable back end I am going to try and use the tried and reliable IRC protocol, I was thinking of setting a little server up on localhost.<p>I was wondering if you thought this is a good idea, and also where I can get some supporting front end software or some pointers on building a decent web client. What I need is for the web client to join the IRC server in the background and then open a PM window with any online staff.
======
blibble
IRC is a complex protocol that's way OTT if you just want something simple for
1:1 communication.

\-- author of qwebirc

~~~
Zev
I don't know if I would call IRC a complex protocol. But, agreed that it isn't
the right tool for this job.

One of the many node.js-based chat servers that were so popular to make a few
months back might be a better choice.

~~~
saurik
IRC isn't seem very complex until you actually try to implement it, and it is
only when you go to use your client on a second IRC network that you start to
realize the true depth of the problem. It is not, however, until you discover
two IRC networks that have contradictory implementation decisions that you
truly understand just how complex a protocol that was standardized many (many)
years after it was implemented by numerous unrelated parties can get.

------
sauerbraten
This was on HN some time ago, ~6 months maybe:
<https://github.com/thedjpetersen/subway>

~~~
Monotoko
Thank you! It looks interesting... I will download and have a play with it.

------
monkeymeister
Mibew Messenger would be better suited to what you're looking for, no?
(www.<http://mibew.org/>)

~~~
francois2
Or jappix mini. <https://mini.jappix.com/>

